# Fun find



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Found this recently in a large lot of stuff I bought over a year ago. Trackster van. Was tucked away in what I thought was just scenery items. Probably doesn't have much value but just thought it was a cool little item to find. Basically just a slot car. It needs a good cleaning but guessing at it's best it didn't run to smooth. Good thing I haven't gone to dcc since it would be difficult to get a decoder in it haha. Anyone else get an unexpected find in something they bought?


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Those tricksters are fun. Wish B’mann had made them better.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah with its one axle pickup it would take a flawless track to run without help.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Have to run it pretty quick.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Until I saw this, I'd forgotten that I had one of these in the Early/mid 70's! 
Of course I want one now.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

kilowatt62 said:


> Until I saw this, I'd forgotten that I had one of these in the Early/mid 70's!
> Of course I want one now.


Free or best offer for mine haha


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Bonz85 said:


> Free or best offer for mine haha


Seriously? I really would like to have it. Nostalgia you might say.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

This is about as good as it's going to run. The wheels are in tough shape.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We have those for O-scale too, here's one of a few different types I have, this one is a 1930's track inspection car. I added the tail lights and the strobe.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

What a great car! I can just imagine the track inspectors all dressed in suits and hats tooling around in the car!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He has blackout windows, we can't see him!  The whole shell is the antenna and it's diecast.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I have an article in one of my classic car magazines about a1936 Plymouth inspection car,I will see if I can find it later. That O Guage looks to be a mid 30s Chevrolet. Pretty cool!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Lots of track inspection cars throughout the years....


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Considering the state of the roads back then, riding on the rails must have seemed like riding on a cloud!


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Lemonhawk said:


> Considering the state of the roads back then, riding on the rails must have seemed like riding on a cloud!


That's a good point!!!


----------

